# My Puppy is Obsessed with biting my hands!



## ChloeBear (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I have a 3-month old black lab/boxer mix puppy. She's been great with potty training and is a wonderful dog overall. However, I can't seem to get her to stop biting my hands. It's like an obsession for her. I can't play with her without her going after my hands. Even when I simply pet her, she turns her head around to reach for my hand with her mouth. She doesn't do it out of aggression; it's just playfullness, but nothing I've tried has worked. I've tried simply saying "NO" calmly and assertively, I've tried yelling "NO", tried holding her snout closed and saying "NO" or "NO BITING", tried putting my finger on her tongue and holding her bottom jaw while saying "NO" or "NO BITING", I've tried saying "NO" and replacing my hand with a chew toy....the list goes on. Also, when she is scolded she begins growling and barking at me incessantly and gets this crazed look in her eyes. I need help! I'm worried she is never going to grow out of this and before you know it, she's going to be much bigger and more difficult to handle. I know she's teething so I always keep plenty of toys around that she can chew on. However, even though she's teething, she's really good about not chewing on my shoes, furniture, etc because I've taught her those are off limits. Why won't she learn when it comes to my hands? I don't play tug-of-war with her...the only game I really play with her is fetch because I don't want to encourage her behavior. Please help, I'll try anything!


----------



## nanako0501 (Jul 6, 2010)

So this only occurs during play time, correct?

If so, play time needs to stop each time she bites you. Once the fun is over and this pattern of fun-->bite-->no more fun has been established, your dog may get the picture.

I've also heard of others yelping in really high-pitched voices (as if you're assimilating the sound of a wounded dog) each time a dog bites. For some it has worked but for others the play time needed to stop as well.

Give those things a try. Good luck!

JJ & Nanako


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Do a search on bite inhibition and read up.

Keep QUIET HANDS when you are interacting with your puppy. No hand games, no waving flopping flying hands. Stand up and end play when she goes for your hands.

Keep TOYS handy. ALWAYS have a toy when you go to play with her. Give her the toy instead of your hand.

Get in training class as soon as possible!


----------



## AussieBailey (Jan 27, 2011)

ChloeBear, I am experiencing the same issue with my 11 week old puppy. Sounds to be about the exact situation. Did you ever find any success? Did she ever grow out of it?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Read the post above yours. Puppies mouth. This generally declines rapidly when the adult teeth start coming in.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-biting


----------



## ChloeBear (Jul 11, 2010)

AussieBailey said:


> ChloeBear, I am experiencing the same issue with my 11 week old puppy. Sounds to be about the exact situation. Did you ever find any success? Did she ever grow out of it?


Hi Aussie,
Yes, she grew out of it...by about 5 months she had pretty much stopped. There was no certain thing I did to make it stop. Patience is the key


----------

